# Fortress Kolobrzeg



## Polar (Jul 21, 2004)

Kołobrzeg used to be a town – stronghold for many centuries. The biggest fortifications were built in the 18th and the 19th centuries. Some of them remained until today. In the seafront there is Ujscie towering over the harbour on which the lighthouse was built. On Solna Island , in today’s marina, there is Redoubt Morast, still in good condition, and nearby, on the bank of the Drzewny Channel, Redoubt Solna.

Polars photos of the Fortress have fallen away, anybody have any we can use?


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 21, 2004)

Polar these are very interesting pictures buddy, looks like an good place to visit.


----------



## Polar (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, This is very good pleace for vacation for "military voyager" with familiy. In Kolobrzeg you have military museum what have a big colections military uniforms, naval base, fortifications from 18th-19th century, and fortifications from WW2. During WW2 Kolobrzeg was fortress. When you going and doing photos, your family can go to beatiful beach or go a trip ship or something else.


----------



## rotorwash (Jul 21, 2004)

Hats off to you, Polar, you come up with the most incredible and interesting photos.  Keep it up.

Rotorwash


----------



## HighlandSniper58 (Jul 21, 2004)

Reminds me very much of our local _Fort George_ 1758 - still a military infantry garrison today (1 RIR in residence).


----------



## Polar (Jul 21, 2004)

Your post HS remember me that I don't wrote what is now in this fortification. 

In Fort Ujscie now is a lighthouse and cafe/pub, Redoubt Solna is scouting base and Redoubt Morast is cafe and nearly is yacht port.

Some fortifications are still on the military area, and I can't go there.


----------

